# Newbury Diesel Company



## Jim S (Jan 21, 2006)

In the latest edition of IMarEst's Marine Professional newsletter there is an obituary for Peter James Humphreys who was Managing Director of Newbury Diesel until retirement - It said that Newbury Diesel Company was a wholly owned subsidiary of a shipping company which was its sole customer. - Any ideas of the identity of the shipping company?
Does not seem to be the most profitable arrangement.


----------



## lamptrimmer (Jun 15, 2005)

*Lamptrimmer*

F.T.EVERARD OF Greenhithe Kent


----------



## Jim S (Jan 21, 2006)

Lamptrimmer,
Thanks for the info on Newbury Diesel's parent company - I would never have guessed it was Everard.


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

To secure spares for the fleet Everards, in 1932, acquired the business of the 1931 liquidated Plenty & Son Ltd. (Plenty-Still Engines Ltd). It was renamed as The Newbury Diesel Company Ltd. Steam machinery continued to be produced under the brand Plenty & Sons Ltd .


----------



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

"Balmoral's" original engines were Newbury Sirrons (Sirron being Norris (the designers name) reversed) which would tend to suggest that engines were manufactured for other consumers.

A company history is available
http://rowifi.com/ndc/index.html

and there are photographs in the "Engine room" section


----------



## eddyw (Nov 6, 2007)

The Newbury factory was quite small with a limited output (4-5 main engines per year) When not required for Everard ships engines were produced for vessels building for other owners (GSN, Crescent, Hull Gates) and for the Admiralty (motor minesweepers, harbour tugs). After WW2 shortage of capacity resulted in a licensing agreement with J I Thornycroft, Southampton who constructed several engines for Everard coasters building in other yards as well as those for "Balmoral" .


----------

